# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Lỗi jdp 2.21 win 8 64bit

## leenam2111

Hiện là nhà e dang sài jdp 5.21 không biết sao xuất hiện lỗi  có bác nào bik chỉ e cái,,,

----------


## hoctap256

Bạn tắt jd đi rồi làm theo video sau đó bật lại xem còn bị ko nhé  :Smile:

----------

